
Ask HN: PRD/ERD online creator? - geuis
Is there a good online tool for making PRD and ERD type of documents? This is more for my personal use to formally document my own projects, but I'm open to stuff made for use by teams.
======
nreece
Checkout WWW SQL Designer: <http://ondras.zarovi.cz/sql/>

Demo: <http://ondras.zarovi.cz/sql/demo/?keyword=default>

Source: <http://code.google.com/p/wwwsqldesigner/>

------
kqr2
How about gliffy?

<http://www.gliffy.com/>

